# A day/night out in Liverpool: suggestions for pubs, cafes, art and things to see please



## editor (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm off to Liverpool for a night/day and was looking for good recommendations for places to visit.

I'm on foot and in the centre so don't want to embark on missions to far flung places, but I'm already looking to revisit Albert Dock/Tate Gallery and maybe World Museum/Museum of Liverpool and Fact Media Centre.

If it's sunny I might go for the ferry, but I'm looking for good central Liverpool boozers and arty cafes.

Suggestions please!


----------



## killer b (Apr 30, 2013)

the philharmonic is a great boozer. best urinals in the country...


----------



## sojourner (Apr 30, 2013)

Arty cafes? There's a good veggie cafe - Egg cafe, on Stoke Newington. I'm a bit crap about eating places cos I just don't eat out.

Slavery Museum  http://www.liverpoolmuseums.org.uk/ism/

Boozers:  the Baltic Fleet on the dock road, loads of real ales and a lovely little boozer.  Ye Olde Cracke (known just as The Crack) - Rice Street.  Fantastic little boozer, cheap curry nights, kind of 'bohemian' I suppose...musicians in and out, people playing and singing etc.  The Casa Bar on Hope Street - massively Socialist pub, great atmosphere. The Swan on Wood Street used to be great - dunno what it's like now.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 30, 2013)

The Empire in the centre of town! Proper old fashioned Scouse pub. Had a a fuckin laugh last time I was in there on a Saturday afternoon.








*Cafe Tabac* is a nice cafe, and up by FACT.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 30, 2013)

Oooo just remembered...the Everyman theatre up Mount Pleasant - does stonking food, and lots of stuff on to see there too.


----------



## killer b (Apr 30, 2013)

the walker art gallery has a splendid collection, btw - don't just do the tate.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 30, 2013)

killer b said:


> the walker art gallery has a splendid collection, btw - don't just do the tate.


 
I'd do World Museum anf Walker Art Gallery in one as they're next door too.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 30, 2013)

I always end up hammered in Flannagans at some point too.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2013)

This Mello Mello place looks good for a drink and a live band. 
https://www.facebook.com/mellomellocafe
http://mellomello.co.uk/


----------



## sojourner (Apr 30, 2013)

editor said:


> This Mello Mello place looks good for a drink and a live band.
> https://www.facebook.com/mellomellocafe
> http://mellomello.co.uk/


It is - and it keeps being threatened with closure, so be good to support it


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2013)

sojourner said:


> It is - and it keeps being threatened with closure, so be good to support it


Right. That's definitely going on my list then!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 30, 2013)

They do nice food in there too


----------



## souljacker (Apr 30, 2013)

sojourner said:


> Oooo just remembered...the Everyman theatre up Mount Pleasant - does stonking food, and lots of stuff on to see there too.


 
Veggie as well, isn't it?

Is the Black Horse and Rainbow still going? I used to love that place when I lived in Scouseland. That was 20 years ago though!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 30, 2013)

Is The Crack (Ye Cracke) still going? I do remember stumbling in there on the way home to Falkner St. a few times. Happy days.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 30, 2013)

souljacker said:


> Veggie as well, isn't it?
> 
> Is the Black Horse and Rainbow still going? I used to love that place when I lived in Scouseland. That was 20 years ago though!


They have veggie food yeh - not sure if it's entirely veggie.

Ooo don't know - where was it?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 30, 2013)

You should take a ride on the Metro, seeing as it's one of the few proper underground railways in England outside of London. Just one stop will do


----------



## sojourner (Apr 30, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Is The Crack (Ye Cracke) still going? I do remember stumbling in there on the way home to Falkner St. a few times. Happy days.


See above


----------



## souljacker (Apr 30, 2013)

sojourner said:


> They have veggie food yeh - not sure if it's entirely veggie.
> 
> Ooo don't know - where was it?


 
Berry Street, but I just googled it and it looks like its turned into a hotel called the Metropolitan. 

I had some cracking nights in there, all fuelled by its micro brewery real ales.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 30, 2013)

Are you going to the Glam Rock exhibiton?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 30, 2013)

Hillsborough Memorial Statue, for a few photies?


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 30, 2013)

Soj seems to have most of it covered for you here Ed. The fry-up in the Baltic is lovely as is the breakie in Tabac on Bold Street (Nice place for people watching with your camera). Dr Duncan's on St Johns Lane has some fab architecture inside and it's Caines.
If you're seriously thinking of doing the Ferry get an off peak Day saver ticket as that will get you on the underground, buses and ferry all day for under a fiver


----------



## andrewc (Apr 30, 2013)

The Everyman Theatre & Bistro have been demolished, and are in the process of being rebuilt.
The Ship & Mitre on Dale St is the best place for beer. The Swan is still good as is The Caledonia (also threatened with closure).
Leaf on Bold St is a nice cafe/bar and Bold St Coffee does fine java.
Lots more places around the Hope St area but some are pricey.
Check Liverpool Confidential & Seven Streets for more ideas.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 30, 2013)

Go here and let me know if it's worth going 

http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/hardmans-house/


----------



## JTG (Apr 30, 2013)

Go to Goodison and take pics of the statue of England's finest centre forward


----------



## editor (May 2, 2013)

I'm loving Liverpool. The weather's cracking and I've met some top people. Bits of it feels a bit like Brixton before the rah-rah fuckers gatecrashed the party. Love it!

Mello Mello is a fantastic venue, although it seems that the prospects for their future look bleak. Saw a couple of decent bands there too.

I'm enjoying some particularly splendid toast and coffee in Bold Street Coffee right now, ready to wander off and see what I can find. I reckon I'll try and get  ride on the underground before I get down to the Mersey.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 2, 2013)

Go and look at the Mersey. On a day like today it is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 2, 2013)

Whenever I go to Liverpool one thing I always notice is the quality of light. I don't know what it is, whether it is because it is near the river and the sea, or whatever, but the light there is different to anywhere else I have been. Everything has this slight shimmer and haze. It reminds me of Paris.


----------



## sojourner (May 2, 2013)

Glad you're enjoying it   I fucking love Liverpool, always have, there's just something about the place and the people that's completely different to everywhere else.  Never had a shit night out in Liverpool.


----------



## editor (May 2, 2013)

Checked out the Liverpool Museum - great to see a whole section dedicated to Justice for the Hillsborough victims. It's a really good museum too. I learnt that Liverpool had the first Chinatown in Europe, amongst a wealth of other facts.

It's mad they got rid of the overground railway. That would have been ace to ride.

It was lovely walking around the riverfront - it's changed a lot since the last time I was here. Veh spick and span.

Had a go on their underground too, but was disappointed to find it was a regular BR kinda train. 

I'm back at Bold Street Coffee for lunch. I'd like to stay in Liverpool longer if I could.


----------



## andrewc (May 2, 2013)

Don't forget to visit "News from Nowhere", opposite side of Bold St from the coffee place. Left wing bookshop run as a cooperative, and the only independent bookshop left in the city.


----------



## sojourner (May 2, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm back at Bold Street Coffee for lunch. I'd like to stay in Liverpool longer if I could.


You're not that far from Chinatown as it goes   If you go up to the top of Bold St, turn right, keep walking, you'll come to a MAHOOSIVE dragon-infested gate 

Don't blame you - tis a bloody great place


----------



## editor (May 2, 2013)

I popped into the bookstore earlier. Looked like a nice place but I was a bit preoccupied with securing my first coffee of the day so didn't tarry.

Liverpool still seems pretty obsessed with the Beatles. I hear them being played everywhere (and they just played an album in the cafe too).

I guess the weather means I'm seeing the place at its best, but I do like the mix of folks and the run down bits. 

I'm going to see if I can blag a gig back here by hook or crook!


----------



## editor (May 3, 2013)

This tribute to the Hillsborough victims was quietly moving:
http://www.urban75.org/blog/spray-f...al-to-football-fans-who-died-at-hillsborough/


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 5, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Is The Crack (Ye Cracke) still going? I do remember stumbling in there on the way home to Falkner St. a few times. Happy days.



It is still going strong. You've also got the Grapes and the Pilgrim round there - all excellent alehouses


----------



## friedaweed (May 6, 2013)

editor said:


> Had a go on their underground too, but was disappointed to find it was a regular BR kinda train.


Our trains arent ordinary BR trains. They're Merseyrail trains La.





It's pretty cool how far you can get about on Merseyrail


----------



## josef1878 (May 7, 2013)

editor said:


> This tribute to the Hillsborough victims was quietly moving:
> http://www.urban75.org/blog/spray-f...al-to-football-fans-who-died-at-hillsborough/



A fella from Leigh called Gecko painted that. I visited his house once, full of lizards.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (May 7, 2013)

editor said:


> I popped into the bookstore earlier. Looked like a nice place but I was a bit preoccupied with securing my first coffee of the day so didn't tarry.
> 
> Liverpool still seems pretty obsessed with the Beatles. I hear them being played everywhere (and they just played an album in the cafe too).
> 
> ...


 
Some of the Beatles pre-occupation comes from Yoko's tendency to pour tons of money into the local art scene - and occasionally to put pictures of her cunt up on every lamp-post in the city centre 

Confused tourist: "What _is_ that a picture of exactly? Some sort of small furry animal?"

There's also the Matthew Street (aka Beatle Street) festival ...

If you're still there, check out Bluecoat Chambers art gallery and if you didn't already, check out the Walker Art Gallery (they have an actual Giotto) and the Lady Lever Gallery on my side of the water, which has a superb pre-Raphaelite collection if you like that sorta thing.


----------



## sojourner (May 7, 2013)

Bernie Gunther said:


> the Lady Lever Gallery on my side of the water, which has a superb pre-Raphaelite collection if you like that sorta thing.


Ahhh I forgot about that, yes, Ed if you come here again, deffo go to this.  The village itself is something to behold, always gives me the shivers though tbh - reminds me of something like The Prisoner   Tis a fab gallery though


----------



## friedaweed (May 7, 2013)

I've taken loads of people to Port Sunlight when they've visited my neck of the woods and I always get the same two responses.
"Ahhhh it's gorgeous"
or
"This place is fucking weird"

I love it


----------



## Greebo (May 7, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> <snip>"Ahhhh it's gorgeous"
> or
> "This place is fucking weird"
> 
> I love it


It's both - a very villagey and unnaturally quiet estate, which is just down the road from housing which has obviously seen better days.


----------



## sojourner (May 8, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> I've taken loads of people to Port Sunlight when they've visited my neck of the woods and I always get the same two responses.
> "Ahhhh it's gorgeous"
> or
> "This place is fucking weird"
> ...


I have very happy memories of me and a load of mates going for the day years ago.  We had a picnic outside by the fountain, after looking round the gallery,  beautiful sunny day it was.  We ran out of booze though and then found out that there's no fucking offy anywhere in the village! William Lever's idea that, apparently. Stingy cunt.


----------



## friedaweed (May 8, 2013)

sojourner said:


> I have very happy memories of me and a load of mates going for the day years ago. We had a picnic outside by the fountain, after looking round the gallery, beautiful sunny day it was. We ran out of booze though and then found out that there's no fucking offy anywhere in the village! William Lever's idea that, apparently. Stingy cunt.


Yup it's like that in many of those sort of places. No pub no offy . I was in Saltaire near Bradford in a pub called Don't Tell Titus which apparently was named after the dude who built the entire village originally without a pub.


----------



## JTG (May 8, 2013)

Those Liberal Methodists - unfashionably interested in building decent homes and communities for their employees but also not particularly keen on them enjoying alcohol


----------



## editor (May 12, 2013)

I really liked Bold Street Coffee.











http://www.urban75.org/blog/bold-street-coffee-liverpool-a-great-cafe-in-the-centre-of-town/


----------



## _angel_ (May 12, 2013)

andrewc said:


> The Everyman Theatre & Bistro have been demolished, and are in the process of being rebuilt.
> .


Oh no!!


----------



## _angel_ (May 12, 2013)

The cathedrals.


----------

